# question on the 8 26 Toro



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greeting friends.....I just finished refurbishing a 1980 8 26 with a Briggs motor that had no compression.....a valve job and some carb work ( and a paint job) and shes sitting pretty. A question......I have no experience with the drive disconnects that I assume is to power around corners......what are the forums thoughts on this model? Like all the older Toros I've been working on.......a BEAST....I'm starting to get really savvy about the electronic safetys. This one looks simpler then the 7 24 and 8 24 I just finished up. I'll have a better idea tomorrow when I tackle that part of the project!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I fixed up a 1973 model 7/26 for my son-in-law a few years ago. When turning, you can power through the turn by un-locking the wheel on the side you want the machine to turn, OR, you can shift to neutral, un-lock the wheel and just push it through the turn and then re-engage the wheel lock and shift into gear. The system works well if all the wheel lock parts are free and adjusted properly.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> I fixed up a 1973 model 7/26 for my son-in-law a few years ago. When turning, you can power through the turn by un-locking the wheel on the side you want the machine to turn, OR, you can shift to neutral, un-lock the wheel and just push it through the turn and then re-engage the wheel lock and shift into gear. The system works well if all the wheel lock parts are free and adjusted properly.


 Yeah I am still waiting on those pics from you there. BROTHER GRUNT..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> Greeting friends.....I just finished refurbishing a 1980 8 26 with a Briggs motor that had no compression.....a valve job and some carb work ( and a paint job) and shes sitting pretty. A question......I have no experience with the drive disconnects that I assume is to power around corners......what are the forums thoughts on this model? Like all the older Toros I've been working on.......a BEAST....I'm starting to get really savvy about the electronic safetys. This one looks simpler then the 7 24 and 8 24 I just finished up. I'll have a better idea tomorrow when I tackle that part of the project!


Make sure all the parts are still in them.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks all...I just hitched up the safetys today and everything is working like a charm! I'm just waiting on an air intake tube that I sourced on E-bay, then I can bolt on the carb shroud and this girl is done. Powershift....what is your opinion on this model? Too many parts to screw up in my opinion....is the individual drives on each wheel worth the effort? This is my last snowblower project for this season....I rebuilt 12 in Jan and Feb, and have to store 5 till next year's snowfall. I'm getting into Troy-bilt mode for the next month. I tore down a Horse model to repower with a Preditor this afternoon and I found two more on Craigslist with engine issues I hope to pick up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

OH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH They are worth it. you can not screw them up. they will dig you out, and dig you out fast. just make sure all those parts are in the clutch's. let me know if you need anything else.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post some pics of it. so I can have a looksee.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

You talked me into it Powershift! My 8 26 and my 8 24. All done with both except the carb cover and the air horn on the 8 26


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> You talked me into it Powershift! My 8 26 and my 8 24. All done with both except the carb cover and the air horn on the 8 26


 Those augers could do with a lick of paint.k:k:k:k::emoticon-south-park


----------

